# South Jersey Herf



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Well, first off do any of you South Jersey gorillas have any connections with Greentree Tabacco. I don't I have only been to the new shop once. I think this would probably be a good place. I was thinking of an after work herf meeting for an hour or two after work. Any other ideas?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The jersey crew normally meets up at the JR's lounge in Whippany. It's a nice in between most of the guys.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> The jersey crew normally meets up at the JR's lounge in Whippany. It's a nice in between most of the guys.


Thanks Smitty but that is North Jersey that is a good two hour hike for most of us, be nice for a weekend herf, but I was thinking an after work sort of happy hour herf.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Thanks Smitty but that is North Jersey that is a good two hour hike for most of us, be nice for a weekend herf, but I was thinking an after work sort of happy hour herf.


It's south for me :r

oh come on, it's an easy hike on 287. And it took me two hours to drive to freakin' norwich CT for the casino herf, I don't want to hear no complainin'!

Jersey guys really missing out. Joed, raisin, and I have had some pretty amazing passes


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> It's south for me :r
> 
> oh come on, it's an easy hike on 287. And it took me two hours to drive to freakin' norwich CT for the casino herf, I don't want to hear no complainin'!
> 
> Jersey guys really missing out. Joed, raisin, and I have had some pretty amazing passes


Trust me I have heard the stories. But, only 2 hours to Norwich, traffic must of been light. So when is the next weekend Herf Scheduled...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Trust me I have heard the stories. But, only 2 hours to Norwich, traffic must of been light. So when is the next weekend Herf Scheduled...


Beats me. it's normally an impromptu thing, and we need to pick a theme.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't think whippany is too far for me...I'd be down for a lil herfing


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> Don't think whippany is too far for me...I'd be down for a lil herfing


prob 45-60 min from NYC. Depends how fast you drive really. Easy ride though, exit 39A off 287 S.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd be down to cross over into Souf Jersey after work for a lil herfing. I made the drive to JRs' before thats def only a weekend possibility for me. (3+ hrs)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> I'd be down to cross over into Souf Jersey after work for a lil herfing. I made the drive to JRs' before thats def only a weekend possibility for me. (3+ hrs)


Hey Chris, I found something worse than Toscanis


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Hey Chris, I found something worse than Toscanis


I work up in North Jersey Virtual... so its not that bad a haul for me at all... I was reading somewhere about a smoking club in fort lee somewhere the other day.... know anything about it?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Hey Chris, I found something worse than Toscanis


I will drive up to see this


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> I work up in North Jersey Virtual... so its not that bad a haul for me at all... I was reading somewhere about a smoking club in fort lee somewhere the other day.... know anything about it?


No, but I did hear about one in Clifton.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Jersey guys really missing out.
> 
> Joed, raisin, and I have had some pretty amazing passes


:tpd:

This is absolutely a true statement - amazing smokes.


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd be up for a South Jersey herf, and Greentree sounds like a great idea. The drive to Whippany would be two hours only if we didn't get stuck at the split on the tpk...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bah, some major whining going here! My ex gf lived down in maple shade, it's not that bad of a ride guys. Used to do it everyother weekend :al


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Hey Chris, I found something worse than Toscanis


Joe,
If there is an incentive like last time, I will smoke it. :w

I have no problem driving to Whippany. Bongoy if you wanna roll we can pre game in philly and then head up.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Joe,
> * If there is an incentive like last time, I will smoke it.* :w
> 
> I have no problem driving to Whippany. Bongoy if you wanna roll we can pre game in philly and then head up.


 I'm gonna make you eat those words.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you guys pick a day? and place?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yachties23 said:


> Did you guys pick a day? and place?


We'll hash it out next thursday and come up for a date next month


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I dont see greentree working. Its too small, and you need to be a member to use their smoking lounge. I think membership costs 450$ a year, which gets you a locker and 24 hour access to the smoking room.

It would probably have to be at a place with an covered deck/patio. PJ's in washington twp, or maybe Otts would fit the bill, but I cant think of many other places.

Stupid jersey smoking ban.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Lance said:


> I dont see greentree working. Its too small, and you need to be a member to use their smoking lounge. I think membership costs 450$ a year, which gets you a locker and 24 hour access to the smoking room.
> 
> It would probably have to be at a place with an covered deck/patio. PJ's in washington twp, or maybe Otts would fit the bill, but I cant think of many other places.
> 
> Stupid jersey smoking ban.


Ott's I can do real easy, walk there from work... PJ's is over by the Hospital?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I was just thinking, it is getting cool in the evenings. Unless someone knows a good spot to Herf in-doors with out a problem, perhaps we should wait until the Spring and then we can do Ott's or PJ's or some other establishment that has a patio.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Hey Chris, I found something worse than Toscanis


Holy $hit, bro! I didn't think that was possible!!!!


----------

